# Race Valeting Vs Audi S8 (Car cover owners look HERE!!!!)



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

This car was detailed by me back in June ready for GTI International.

The car does cover a fair few miles and is driven as it should be :driver:

The car came back in Sept to have the front lip of the bonnet polished where his bonnet bra kept marring the paintwork when the air was getting under it, job done and looking sweet again.

The owner then called me a few weeks back to get the car booked in for some decent winter protection and also some slight marring on the bonnet from his car cover :doublesho

I am not a big fan of car covers no matter how soft and silky they are, this was stored outside and with the winds we had it got underneath the cover and caused soe shocking marks to the paintwork so hopefully car cover owners will think again after seeing this.

Befores:










After










Befores:




























Firstly the wheels were cleaned using some megs wheel brightner and a selection brushes, the tyres and arches cleaned using BH hdsurfex.

Then onto a APC foam to strip the old protection purple haze, this was repeated and then washed 2bm and then inside for claying using BH soft clay, not alot came off just the odd bit of tar.

Next up to inspect the paintwork under the halogens :doublesho














































50/50s





































The car was mainly machined using a megs polishing pad and some 3m ultrafine compound, the bonnet took 3-4 hits of FC+ and some deeper marks still remained but on the front edge where the bra had been the paint thickness was down 55 microns in places, the car suffers lots of stone chips too so advised the owner to get it painted next year and bin the car cover:thumb:

Once the car was corrected is was given a IPA wipedown followed by 2x coats of blackfire paint protectant, loving this product atm.

This was then topped off with 1 layer of zymol glasur, haven't used this in a while and thought i'd get the dust of the pot:thumb:

The arches were dressed with 303, the exhausts polished with britemax, the windows cleaned using AG fast glass and then rainx applied.

Finished results after 15 hrs.























































No outside shots due to having snow down here today and didn't want to get it out the unit.

Comments welcome.

Paul​


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking good mate

Covers are terrible should, just wrap the thing in cling film :lol:

Hope mine turns out like that


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work, fantastic turnaround on the finish!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Covers are terrible should, just wrap the thing in cling film :lol:
> 
> Hope mine turns out like that


Cheers Adam

Yeah told you the marks were bad, came up lovely but the donkey work was done last time.

Hopefully she won't be seeing a cover again.

How much of the M you got to do then?

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Cheers Adam
> 
> Yeah told you the marks were bad, came up lovely but the donkey work was done last time.
> 
> ...


Yeh looks well nice now :thumb:

To much left :lol:

N/S front wing, finish door and sill, roof, rear bumper 

Think I'm gonna have to get up early tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Yeh looks well nice now :thumb:
> 
> To much left :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah i'd say so mate:thumb:

Saying that I must shoot off to bed soon 1 more cup of coffee then time for the put me thinks.

You done the interior yet?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Yeah i'd say so mate:thumb:
> 
> Saying that I must shoot off to bed soon 1 more cup of coffee then time for the put me thinks.
> 
> You done the interior yet?


Not yet 

Shouldn't take to long though, half hour ish.

Write up to come tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't like car covers either, they do worry me! And seeing this should make many people think twice! 

Good correction sorting it all out though, looking as it should now


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a mess, doesn't all look like car cover damage to me. The marks seem more 'yard broom' ish to me :lol:

Great job AGAIN Paul.... :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning how shocking damage has been caused


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

MK4 golf car cover for sale... used once...:doublesho:lol:

won't be putting that on unless there's word of a sandstorm up aberdeen way...

nice detail by the way:thumb:


Stu.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

StuaR32t said:


> MK4 golf car cover for sale... used once...:doublesho:lol:
> 
> won't be putting that on unless there's word of a sandstorm up aberdeen way...
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu

Yes i'd be seriously thinking about selling it too after seeing these defects.

Paul


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Blimey, what sort of car cover is it? Was it like this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146079

as mine was under that for nearly 4 months and doesn't have any damage like that! It is pulled pretty tight and the only bit that blew about in the wind was the where the screens are.

Excellent correction work though :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Blimey, what sort of car cover is it? Was it like this
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146079
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I'm not sure what type of cover it was but the damaged it caused wasn't pretty, think he's binning it now though....

Paul


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm not sure what type of cover it was but the damaged it caused wasn't pretty, think he's binning it now though....
> 
> Paul


I would imagine its quite a loose cover to be able to cause that much damage, or it was lined with bristles! :doublesho


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

wow just another reason why I hate car covers. The maypole one could have ruined Dads Merc if the standing water that had seaped through had stayed there any longer. Nice job :thumb:

Out of interest, is that a golf mk1 passenger door in one of the pics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

alexf said:


> wow just another reason why I hate car covers. The maypole one could have ruined Dads Merc if the standing water that had seaped through had stayed there any longer. Nice job :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest, is that a golf mk1 passenger door in one of the pics?


Hi Alex

Its a mk2 door, I will be selling it all soon as I need to clear some room to build a office and maybe having a ramp installed next year.

Paul


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Top work there mate :thumb:


Thanks Alex. :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Not all covers will damage your vehicle as this one has.

I personally use a Custom made cover on my GTO and have done for the past 4 years without a problem.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

DPN said:


> Not all covers will damage your vehicle as this one has.
> 
> I personally use a Custom made cover on my GTO and have done for the past 4 years without a problem.
> 
> ...


I no that not all are the same Dave, even 1 of my other client's has a fully lined Ferrari cover for his F430 and even this has inflicted damage...

Its not just when there on the vehicle its how people put them on in the first place thats sometimes the main culprit.

Paul


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow - I had a cover on my A4 & had no idea it could do such damage. Ironic as the reason I had it was to prevent bird droppings & tree sap causing damage to the paint! All good now, I have an underground car park to keep the car in.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good job Paul.. Big cars the A8's! It's horrible when a customer collects and says they'll be protecting your hard work with a cover...


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work, looks like that S8 has had a LPG conversion on !

Richard


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i was at GTI International this year is this the one that was on the drag race. nice turn around too


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

rsarjantson said:


> Nice work, looks like that S8 has had a LPG conversion on !
> 
> Richard


Sure has 



joelee said:


> i was at GTI International this year is this the one that was on the drag race. nice turn around too


Yes the owner like to thrash it up the drag every now and then  I detiled it just prior to the GTI International this year.

He is also building a project 8 that will be a beast.....


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Car looks very nice, great work.

On the subject of covers, I do use one to protect the car from all sorts of dirt, grime, dust, rain acid etc.

I would like to not have to use it, but the car would be in a far worse state without it.

I don't get the sort of marks that was shown on this detail, though I do get a few marks on high spots, but these are localised and not all over the vehicle.

I agree with the reasons people do not like them, but I don't want my car exposed to the elements all the time.

I am wanting buy a house and one criteria is to get a garage, so the cover can be binned.

Chris.


----------

